# 1981 Gaggia Lever - New project.



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

HI all,

thought id start a thread on my new toy and keep any questions i have within it.

I believe its a Gaggia Compacta, boiler states 1981.

I'm doing a basic refurb first, and when im happy its running ok, i'll do a more thorough clean and tart up.

Currently i've replaced boiler gasket, new 1500w elements/gaskets, regulator cleaned at set, group inlets descaled, new group seals, new shower screens.

Thermocouple is duff and sight glass cracked so those are on order.

She runs, doesn't leak and holds 1.1 bar happily.

Can i get your view on the following questions i have -

1) How does the boiler look? Seemed to be a very thin layer of scale, but no furring. Im reluctant to get get is acid stripped unless needed.

2) The two groups have different bores. Same size, but one has a brass liner. Would this be a repair at some point? OR a replacement group maybe?

3) When filling the group to pull a shot, i have to hold the lever down right at the bottom of the stroke (an inch further than where it catches) If i just let it sit on the catch it doesn't fill. Does this need a adjusting?

I am missing the outer shroud/stops, but cant figure out if that would cause this.

4) Any advice or tips to general use? My current startup procedure is - Steam arm open until dripping, then close and allow pressure to rise. When i shut down, i just turn off the gas and leave steam arm open to de pressurize.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Can any clever people set me straight on my questions please?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Firstly my knowledge is limited to pavs, so a lot of this is guess work, I think @espressotechno may be the member who will know

1) How does the boiler look? Seemed to be a very thin layer of scale, but no furring. Im reluctant to get get is acid stripped unless needed.

descale with citric - it looks minging

2) The two groups have different bores. Same size, but one has a brass liner. Would this be a repair at some point? OR a replacement group maybe?

yes someone has bolted on another I think - however if your going to keep it then the different sizes give you more options and you may get a preference for one or the other- (edit) actually I bet they are both original its just that they used the one leaver as it was nearest the grinder I bet - as long as there is no major scoring it should be fine.

3) When filling the group to pull a shot, i have to hold the lever down right at the bottom of the stroke (an inch further than where it catches) If i just let it sit on the catch it doesn't fill. Does this need a adjusting?

I am missing the outer shroud/stops, but cant figure out if that would cause this.

it may be that the piston rod is screwed to far into the piston

4) Any advice or tips to general use? My current startup procedure is - Steam arm open until dripping, then close and allow pressure to rise. When i shut down, i just turn off the gas and leave steam arm open to de pressurize.

no idea but try a range of alternatves


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Cheers Jim.

I feel a bit daft not knowing the state of the boiler... All i could find online was the two extremes - either completely furred up or freshly cleaned. So figured this was not too bad.

I'm surprised its classed as minging though lol N

For some reason i've been under the impression that stripping an old boiler shortens its life further. But i suppose if it was that near to having a hole i'd probably want to know about it!

Regarding the group head bores. They are the same size, just suprised to see two different material lining them. I wonder if i will notice any differences..

Appreciate your input


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I think the brass bore is just wear and tear on that particular group - you wont notice any difference at all unless its ridged or very worn - as long as you keep the seals maintained with a bit of food safe silicon grease now and again it should be fine .

don't worry about the citric its not that strong just leave it in long enough to clean it, you could set to the inside with a fine scotch pad if you wanted to it wont harm it.

keep posting pictures as you refurb and it


----------



## WTell (Jan 3, 2018)

> 3) When filling the group to pull a shot, i have to hold the lever down right at the bottom of the stroke (an inch further than where it catches) If i just let it sit on the catch it doesn't fill. Does this need a adjusting?
> 
> I am missing the outer shroud/stops, but cant figure out if that would cause this.


If you haven't got there yet I have a suggestion..

You'll need the top cams (stops) to be able to position the levers correctly. By the look of the levers in the pics they are sitting too far forward on the pinion splines. Take the levers off and move them back one spline and you should be good to go. Those are Italcrem Spanish heads with the single dome nut on top of the rack as opposed to the Italian heads which have a lock nut under the domed nut which allow for a small amount of adjustment. It's not recommended to adjust using the single nut.


----------



## samuellaw178 (Oct 28, 2012)

Don't know much about the Gaggia groups....But your boiler looks to be in great nick I wouldn't even bother descaling. Main reason for descaling is typically to remove limescale film from heating elements (otherwise the heater might overheat as its insulated by the scale) or as a preventive measure to avoid limescale bits in coming loose and clogging the pipes. You don't seem to have both and a bit of limescale film on boiler can actually be protective.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you both for the input.

Wtell - I haven't fully solved this yet. I'm pretty sure the piston seals are incorrect, as they have room for movement up and down within their cut out on the piston.

So if new ones don't sort it, ill revisit the lever position.

I did try them on a different spline, but the spring steel catch wouldn't seat correctly due to fouling on the stop catch and i dont really see how you can adjust the position of that part. Its just a screw to adjust the resistance as far as i can tell..

Have you any suggestions where to get these seals? I'm not having a huge amount of luck so far.

Samuel - appreciate the input on the boiler. I've now heard a few people say that a tiny bit of limescale can be beneficial. Certainly nothing loose in there. (these pics where taken before i washed it)

Im going to treat all pipe work to an acid bath though.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

I believe these are the correct seals. However, i can't find any with this taller inner diameter.

Mine don't have the piece i've pointed to in the picture, and therefore move around slightly, which might be the cause.


----------



## WTell (Jan 3, 2018)

Buzz, I'm beginning to think the picture angle may be making your levers look further forward than they are. The first pic of my GX makes the levers look like yours, the second not so much. In the flesh they look fine. Unlike the Italian heads there is not really any adjustment, unless someone has installed the part G.91 in the Ascaso diagram upside down which is possible but unlikely.

The seals are available from Ascaso but you'll need to buy them thru someone with an account.


----------



## WTell (Jan 3, 2018)

And you need to focus on either here or HB. Gets a bit confusing swapping between forums:exit:


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Not really. You manage it ok









I find HB has more international members, so maybe a different knowledge pool.

Thank you for the link


----------

